# Norwegian Fjordhorses - what do you think?



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm from Norway and grown up with this fantastic breed. The fjordhorse. I've seen a lot of fjord in other countries, but it's not the same. They are just odd. They look and act different.



















This is the brown dun stallion Fattnes Jonas. He is gorgeous! 

In Norway they are either small, lazy and CUTE, or they're tall and vigorous. 

The brown dun colour is the most common one. 










This is the grey fjord stallion, Lyngheims Grane.










This is the uls dun stallion, Herman. I just love this colour, and the horse of course 


















This is the rare colour Yellow dun. Only 1/2 % of the fjords are yellow dun. This is the gelding Myrfaks Nordgård. There's no one living yellow dun stallions in Europe.









Here is all the fjordhorse colours. 

So, what do you think about fjords?


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

More pictures, fjord horses in dressage:





























8)


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

Never before have I seen a Norwegian fjord that wasn't dun. :shock: 

I like their manes, but they kinda look all the same to me.


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

Really? I sees a lot of difference in all of them


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

HeidiNorway said:


> Really? I sees a lot of difference in all of them


That is because you have seen so many of them. I have never even seen one in person. ;P


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

do their manes ever fall over or do they have to be cut to keep it like that?

they are very pretty though


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have always adored these horses. My friend lived in FL for awhile and I went to visit her there. we went to the stable to see her horse and there was a Fjord there. Too cute!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I absolutely loooove them! One day I will have one, my dream would be in import one, but I dont think Ill ever be that rich.lol..


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> do their manes ever fall over or do they have to be cut to keep it like that?
> 
> they are very pretty though


They have to be cut every week or so


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know what it is about them. But I really love Fjords!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've always wanted to ride one. They look so amazing. :wink:


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

Abby said:


> I've always wanted to ride one. They look so amazing. :wink:


Make sure you're riding a fjord who is fit, or else you're going to hate this kind of horse for ever! Do not try a riding school horse, or a farm horse. They are awful to ride. But competition fjords are good


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll probably have to go to Norway to get a true ride out of one.


----------



## Samara (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a fjord stallion for adoption

http://www.theanimalifarm.com/

If the link doesn't go to the stallion page, just click on available horses and go to stallions. He's a pure-bred fjord and he needs a home!


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to work at a Therapeutic Riding Center who had two Fjords. They were pretty young (7ish) and had some solid training. Since they were mainly used at the walk and some light trotting with riders for therapy, we had able-bodied volunteers ride them to keep them in shape and level-headed. I had the pleasure to ride one almost daily for about a year. 

He was amazing! At first, he was very out of shape and had the lesson-pony attitude that he could do whatever he wanted. After he got used to me (and many workouts up and down the trails) he was an angel. He could plod around the arena at a smooth trot for hours...or gallop through a twisting narrow trail jumping every fallen tree in sight! He was very courageous! I had my first "real" jumping lesson on him and he went 3" with ease and enthusiasm (even through my personal doubts and hesitations).

And the best part of a Fjord...you NEVER have to pull a mane ever again!!

Hey, look at that photo that Heidi posted of the Yellow Dun in harness with many other Fjords...the one in the back right with the red ribbon...check out his cool hair 'do!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

> Hey, look at that photo that Heidi posted of the Yellow Dun in harness with many other Fjords...the one in the back right with the red ribbon...check out his cool hair 'do!


Good eyes! That is soo cool!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

When the barn had a trail challenge there were a fjord pair. They were so so cute and they had the greatest personalities! I love them...


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

The fjord is my second favorite breed...if I got another horse, I'd want it to be another Clydesdale or a Fjord  

They are sooo CUTE!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are stunning little horses. Growing up I always thought it would be the neatest thing to own one. They are very sturdy little horses. There are a few breeders in our area which has made it even more tempting to buy one.

Great photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love the dressage pictures and the stallions.
I think fjords are adorable, and I just love their manes.


----------



## enh (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Heidi!

Fjords are great horses and here in Finland the breed's popularity is growing up all the time. Were you the Fjords Campionships in Denmark last year? I was there with The Finnish Fjordhorse Association and it was great experience to see Fjords from Northlands.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful horses. I have my 3 year old Fjord Kiana, who is being used for reining. 










Tell me what you think!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

where do you live in Norway? my fathers family is from Oslo
the horses are fabulous


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I LOVE Fjords!! There were a couple at a stable I boarded at (I'll try posting a picture I took of one), I would love to own one someday. Here in my area they are popular for dressage.

I love the photos you posted, and the uls dun color is just dreamy!!


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hei!

I'm also from Norway, but I don't live there anymore!
I've always wanted a fjord but I agree that it's different if they aren't actually from Norway, they aren't the same. It was much expensive to import one so I bought the boy I have now. Hopefully I will have a fjord one day. 

It's neat to see some other Norwegians on here!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to ride a Fjord in lessons. He was a little stubborn but hey he was a lesson horse. His mane wasn't trimmed and it was very long! I always felt sorry for him when it was hot out. He had a very smooth trot which someone told me is a breed trait... Is that true?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another one of those breeds of horse I think would be fun to get one of these days. They are so unique and distinguishable


----------



## shkloof (Jul 27, 2007)

I absolutely love them! About a year ago I bought a Fjord filly who is now just over two! I hope to drive her and do dressage. My friend who I bought her from has 3 fjords. They are so sweet and very smart, if not a little too smart sometimes :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I've loved Fjords for ages! Like I said before, I don't know what it is about them! But I think the forelock does it for me!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I will own one someday... I want to get mare that is like 5-10 years old and show it. I just need my own place and the right horse. There isnt too many of them around here though  .


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I've always dreamed of owning a Fjord since as long as I can remember. They are just so unique and from what I've heard are very calm and sweet. Fjords aren't very popular around here so I've never met one in real life but I would love to just ride one. When I move out I'm so getting one.


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

i love fjords!! i met a few at midwest horsefair last year, though ive never had the opprotunity to ride one


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 27, 2008)

hi!!

I love Fjords  !!! They are so cute!
I have one Fjordhorse...but he has a long mane...










mabye I cut his mane...but I am not sure yet...


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi I own a Norwegian Fjord he is 4 years old and currently in training.

He is quite lazy in the school and takes a bit to wake him up but on hacks he is quite lively especially when alone. He loves attention and being fussed over.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I love fjords  My old riding school had one and when ever i could i would ask to ride her  
*​ 
Freya:









and my current riding school has one and a fjord cross 

fjordx:
















I really want one


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I love them. If I could have another horse I would so get one. I think they are so cool.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> *I love fjords  My old riding school had one and when ever i could i would ask to ride her  *​
> 
> 
> Freya:


love the pic of Freya ! 
Freya as in the norse gods, I suppose ? A fitting name then, she's a beauty


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I used to work with one! We called him the blob because the people who had him before over fed him and he would waddle!


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

The barn I used to ride at had a pair of them! They were very pretty, but needed more training.


----------



## Silje (Nov 11, 2008)

Harue said:


> Never before have I seen a Norwegian fjord that wasn't dun. :shock:


All purebreas fjords are dun, but their base color varies as with other horses. 
They can be palomino, bukskin, chesnut, black and bay based. Baybased fjords are the most common. You also get blue eyed whites (cremello/perlino), but these are not desirable ("illegal" color).

If you guys would like to see stunning pics of Norwegian fjords in Norway, I recomend this page (official Norwegian fjord site). Its in norwegian, but take a look at the links on the page.

This is a taste of whats there:









Yes, I doo love our breed


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like them it's just the coloring I'm not sure I'm a big fan of. They are such a unique breed on their own tho, they are really talented ponies.


----------



## Silje (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, here is the different colors in fjords:
"Gray" or black dun- Gråggi (stallion)

Chesnut dun- Kneist (stallion)

Buckskin dun- Herman (stallion)

Bay dun- Sofin (stallion)

Palomino dun - Gløgg (stallion, but now gelded)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Silje said:


> Ok, here is the different colors in fjords:
> "Gray" or black dun- Gråggi (stallion)
> 
> Chesnut dun- Kneist (stallion)
> ...



none of your links work. :-|


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

they work for me ginger 

But I think they are gorgeous


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They work for me as well.  I think they are gorgeous as well.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Silje said:


> Ok, here is the different colors in fjords:
> "Gray" or black dun- Gråggi (stallion)
> 
> Chesnut dun- Kneist (stallion)
> ...


*
WOW they are gorgoeus! i want 1 soooo bad *


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

Ohhh, I've wanted a Fjord so bad since the first time i saw a picture of one. I just think they're possibly the most gorgeous breed there is! I'm short and would love to have just a cute little saddle horse like that, but I can't really find one that fits my criteria here in Cali :/


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The fjords are definitely amazing horses. I volunteer at a therapeutic riding center for disabled children and adults. A good percentage of the horses there are fjords. It's definitely a testament to their fantastic temperaments.

Unfortunately, I have seen several fjords that look more "crude" than some of those shown here. A few have had rather long backs, and some of them have big blocky heads... nothing like the pretty ones here. It's annoying that some of the breeding programs are into quantity rather than quality. It is possible to find some gorgeous fjords though.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

they are working now :lol:

very pretty horses


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I worked in a barn with 4 fjords. They were beautiful but kind of crazy. Although I don't know if it was the breed or just an adaptation to the quirky owner...she tended to kill them with kindness and was neurotic about their care. She called like 5 times a day to "check" on them and they had to have this bucket in this area with this blanket on at this time of day... Oigh...anyway...they seemed like playful characters. Although one was a cribber and one tried to destroy jumps if he was left in the arena at liberty.


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Fjord horses usually have a mind of their own. You have to ask stuff instead of making them do it.
My Fjord is a Rodblakke Isabel. One of the rarest colours. It's very light, but not like the gray Fjords.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOOOOVE fjords  Someday I'd like to own one and do combined driving with it...


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

ive heard of them but i acpetced them to be smaller but they are vary beautifull and i love there manes how its so straight and everything


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i also looove jumping them  
the fjord at my stable has the cutest jump


----------



## 3368gibson (Dec 20, 2008)

i purchased a fjord yearling at a feedlot in bc , and i just have to say i love this breed quick learner and alot of personality . im still getting to know the breed and have lots of questions like when do you start them under saddle 2 or 3 and what kind of food makes them hot . because im so used to tb .


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I love Fjords, and the one I know personally is definately lazy and cute. She rarely goes into 2ed gear, much preferring the walk.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never seen them before! They remind me of Zebras because of their manes


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have always wanted one! I hear that their tempermants are great and they are so beautiful!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I want one so bad. But I have yet to find one anywhere in the continental US or Canada that could jump well (scratch that jump well I have found, but jump higher than around 2'9" I have not  ) and that was for sale.

I think I'll just wait till I win the lottery and then import one


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Heres the boy I ride. His name is Vegard! hes 13.3 hands and a little booger!


----------

